

Ask HN: Remote Biz Dev/Sales Work? - djsamson

I'm a college student and have a good business development background for my age. I currently work at a minigolf place as my part-time college job which is driving me insane.<p>I was wondering if there are small to medium sized startups who need help cold e-mailing/cold calling prospects or need help promoting their business? Do startups hire remote workers or is this just a thought I've created myself? I'd be looking for pretty low pay since I'm just interested in building my resume and replacing my part-time job.
======
bartonfink
Darren -

Drop a line. I've got something in mind you may be able to help with.

